# [GREAT BRITAIN - UK] Looking to hire Embroidery Digitiser/Artwork Processor - Successful Manchester based company



## carlquayside (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

I work for Quayside Clothing Ltd and I am new to the forums and wondered if you someone could point me in the best direction to advertise a job we have available.

I'm looking for an Embroidery Digitiser/Artwork Processor to work in-house in a successful UK based business.

If anyone can direct me to the correct forum/resource for this it would be much appreciated.

For further details you can contact me by email.

Cheers
Carl


----------



## BestBordados+ (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Looking to hire Embroidery Digitiser/Artwork Processor - Successful Manchester based company*

Hello!!

I'am a profesional embroidery digitiser. I work from home for my own business and for others embroidery shops. we have a lot of experience in that.
We work by email... i recive the art/logo, then i digitise it and send it back to the costumer. You can pay by bank transfer in US dolars or Euros. to my bank account in Panama City, PA
If i can help you.. just PM me..
Best Regards!


----------



## Qualitee Shirts (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to hire Embroidery Digitiser/Artwork Processor - Successful Manchester based company*

Hi,

I have just twittered for you (without mentioning your Company name!).

If I receive any DM's I will give your company name if you wish?

Hope that little bit helps.

Pauline


----------



## BestBordados+ (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Looking to hire Embroidery Digitiser/Artwork Processor - Successful Manchester based company*



Qualitee Shirts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just twittered for you (without mentioning your Company name!).
> 
> ...


Ok Thanks!!


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Looking to hire Embroidery Digitiser/Artwork Processor - Successful Manchester based company*

hi i do embroidery digitizing for free  providing there's no copyright
it free for the first 4 orders


----------



## ballu (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Looking to hire Embroidery Digitiser/Artwork Processor - Successful Manchester based company*

Hi,

We are an embroidery digitizing company. Our prices are $1 per 1000 stitches with excellent quality and a fast turn around. No minimum order. 

We are already working with US, Australia and European customers. If you are interested in more details, you can visit our website at www.sgi-int.com

Thanks for your time.

Regards,

Mary Kate
[email protected]


----------

